# COC style game searching adult writers (censored content)



## pixelfetish8 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi all :3

I can't post adult material in this forum and this will make the presentation difficult and incomplete, *please excuse me for my bad english and the cesorship*, maybe some of you have played a game called "*Corruption of Cham...*"  well, we are a little group of people triying to make a cool  patricipative open project, i can't tell the details of the lore for the  high doses of adult material :/

In a post-post apocalyptic cyberpunk world, where civilization is   becoming build from the ruins, inspired in some tv shows and movies like   The Biker Mice From Mars, The Warrios(TV and videogame), Mad Max, Fist   Of The North Star, Blade Runner and some videogames like SNes  Shadowrun,  and Fallout saga. 

This project will have a full pixel art interface panel, buttons,   enemies, intems and locations all count with its own illustration.
Even with high doses of adult content and some humour also will have a   epic story that will take the player to achieve great things and make   the Purgatory a better place to live or plunge it into the deepest  chaos.
I worked in a lot of projects and  make pixel art as a hobby during a   lot of years, I simply love make pixel art! The project should not be a   personal project it must be open to suggestions and participation of   more people, every pawn counts! programers, writers... any type of help   will be welcomed to make a bigger and better game, all the material is  capable of being changed or modified in case  the project becomes a  reality

The game menu, still in development:








*The gang list:*






Info unavaliable due the strong mature content of the lore of each gang and their warriors





*Magic:* (even in the world of Purgatory the old and ancient magic of the past still exist)






Info unavailable due the strong mature content of the four great spirits of the nature
*
Some censored characters:
*


Spoiler: big image












*
Some censored Claw members: Bianca the dalmatian,lustroopers transport and Claw soldier*



Spoiler: big image














If you desire know more of this project i will be happy to show you more  (of course if you are adult) contact me by pm of by my gmail, and again  sorry for the censorship, our desire is make a big and participative  game as i say... every pawn conuts! 

pixelfetish8@gmail.com


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 29, 2013)

Account was apparently an alt.
If the user wants to try again, post this thread using your real account in the proper subforum (probably Art Shack, but read the rules there first).


----------

